# The PDA RDA



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

This is the one that I was most interested to try because the deck looks just like a 2013 Cyclone with the concave deck. 14mmm Baby... just where i like it! The one on the far right!



Rhe deck is the very same as I'm used to on my beloved Cyclones and a piece of cake to put a single coil on. I am in my comfort zone here... I wonder if the normal Cyclone cap will fit? Stand by let me check... YES it does... so happy because that means my man @hands can build me caps for a concave deck! Whooo! 




Wicking the same way... and it squonks like a dream... Tom from Catfish knows his BF stuff! Air hole size is great and bigger than the standard Cyclone... 




Will play some more but I'm sure this is gonna be a damn Chicken Dinner! 

Squonks awesome, Flavor awesome, Airhole dead right, slipstream lung hit also lekker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (24/7/15)

great now i have to get a new atty.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

